# Reparar monitor Samsung Syncmaster 701 prende y se apaga contínuamente



## venerable13 (Feb 5, 2011)

Al conectarlo y dale al botón de encendido, el led se enciende y se ve en la pantalla como un "refresco" casi imperceptible de como si quisiera arrancar cada 5 segundos todo el rato y luego se apaga el led y se vuelve a encender así de seguido. He medido los 13V y 5V de la placa de alimentación, me da 5.06V y 15.16V en la de 13V. He comprobado los condensadores (cargan y descargan con el polímetro y ninguno está en corto) y la mayoría de los diodos y todo está correcto. Algunos condensadores de un tipo, los "marrones" parecen estar hinchados todos en comparación con los negro-azules de toda la vida, pero no sé si es por el modelo o porque están mal, pero todos los marrones, incluso los de menor capacitancia están hichados por arriba un poco, si los miras bien. Qué puedo hacer? Cambio "todos" los condensadores que sean electrolíticos? Ese error a que es debido? Tiene 7 años. Empezó a ir mal y debías de ponerla de una determinada posición para que fuera. Hasta que ya ni enciende


----------



## venerable13 (Feb 6, 2011)

He estado leyendo que puede ser de las lámparas que detecta por seguridad que está alguna mal o todas y se apaga y vuelve a hacer el chequeo. y le corta la alimentación.


----------



## electroni (Feb 6, 2011)

venerable13 dijo:


> Al conectarlo y dale al botón de encendido, el led se enciende y se ve en la pantalla como un "refresco" casi imperceptible de como si quisiera arrancar cada 5 segundos todo el rato y luego se apaga el led y se vuelve a encender así de seguido. He medido los 13V y 5V de la placa de alimentación, me da 5.06V y 15.16V en la de 13V. He comprobado los condensadores (cargan y descargan con el polímetro y ninguno está en corto) y la mayoría de los diodos y todo está correcto. Algunos condensadores de un tipo, los "marrones" parecen estar hinchados todos en comparación con los negro-azules de toda la vida, pero no sé si es por el modelo o porque están mal, pero todos los marrones, incluso los de menor capacitancia están hichados por arriba un poco, si los miras bien. Qué puedo hacer? Cambio "todos" los condensadores que sean electrolíticos? Ese error a que es debido? Tiene 7 años. Empezó a ir mal y debías de ponerla de una determinada posición para que fuera. Hasta que ya ni enciende



hola amigo yo tambien tengo un problema con mitv es ke se ve en la pantalla un color como rosado que puede ser eso ...............


----------



## venerable13 (Feb 7, 2011)

eso es por el imán interno, debes de "orientarla hacia otro sentido" para que lo que está mal cambie a estar bien, no te sé explicar el por qué pero un día pasaba eso y otro al encenderla se quitó, lo mejor es coger un imán para polarizar bien, el tubo?? no sé. Eso para CRT, si es LCD, ya no se.

Volviendo a mi caso quité los electrolíticos que estaban mal, todos los de un tipo que dan la chica y nada. Se encendío pero ahora titila cada milisengundos, es decir la frecuencia del encendido apagado del led ha aumentado y hace un ruidito agudo dentro muy de seguido con las titilaciones del led.

Ayuda por favor, gracias! Flyback? Ahora creo que no se ve "el refresco" mecionado anteriormente


----------



## cites (Feb 12, 2011)

perdon que me meta chequeaste el +b que va al ftb ,cuanto tenes  de +b, levanta  la pata de +b  del ftb y medi con la pata levantad si tenes +b  el tr de salida horizontal esta bueno ya lo chequeaste  desime aver si te puedo ayudar    atte cites


----------



## eLBARDOS (Feb 13, 2011)

Estan hablando de un LCD o un TRC? Que confucion!


----------



## mcrven (Feb 13, 2011)

Amigo venerable13, no te molestes en comprobar los capacitores de ése monitor o cualquiera de esa marca y tipo.

Saca los 5 o 6 bichos que tiene la tarjeta de alimentación y sustituyelos por unos nuevos de paquete, Preferiblemente si encuetras de baja ESR.

No hay más nada que decir al respecto.

Saludos:


----------



## VPABLO (Nov 15, 2011)

hola soy nuevo a ver si m peuden ayudar...tngo un monitor lcd samsumg quiero cambiar o remplazar los botones tactiles del frente..se apaga solo y aveces se prend y aparecen los menus de la nada


----------

